# Sean O'Pry: either ramus so important or no ?



## Yungyphnx (Oct 6, 2019)

Sean has super high ramus, looks like his jaw is really wide, but ramus is maximally high and everybody still love him. So is it so important ?


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Oct 6, 2019)

in my opinion its a meme since we see gl and ugly people with long or short ramus


----------



## Yungyphnx (Oct 6, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> in my opinion its a meme since we see gl and ugly people with long or short ramus


++++


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 6, 2019)

long ramus or it's never began for u.i feel sorry for shortramuscel


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 6, 2019)

He'd be better looking with a longer ramus. 



Eduardo DOV said:


> in my opinion its a meme since we see gl and ugly people with long or short ramus


"in my opinion it's a meme since we see gl and ugly people with long or short midfaces" 
It’s still an attractive trait, thus a good trait.


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 6, 2019)

its an attractive trait but its not that important at all tbh

just good for aesthetics


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Oct 6, 2019)

streege said:


> long ramus or it's never began for u.i feel sorry for shortramuscel


beckham


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 6, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> beckham


over for beckhamcels


----------



## toolateforme (Oct 6, 2019)

i wanna reborn so i dont have to give a shit about this PSL stuff again.
it breaks my head cuz i can't never be attractive.


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Oct 6, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> i wanna reborn so i dont have to give a shit about this PSL stuff again.
> it breaks my head cuz i can't never be attractive.


https://looksmax.org/data/avatars/h/2/2617.jpg?1569828574


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 6, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> i wanna reborn so i dont have to give a shit about this PSL stuff again.
> it breaks my head cuz i can't never be attractive.


Nature is cruel man


----------



## toolateforme (Oct 6, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Nature is cruel man


universe brutally indifferent to one's tragedy or comedy.


----------



## Zygos4Life (Oct 6, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> head


😈😈


----------



## toolateforme (Oct 6, 2019)

Zygos4Life said:


> 😈😈


do you want me to give that?


----------



## Zygos4Life (Oct 6, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> do you want me


😈😈


----------



## Deleted member 1553 (Oct 6, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> in my opinion its a meme since we see gl and ugly people with long or short ramus


Gigacope. He would luck subhuman with narrow ramus. It's not ideal length, his jaw isn't ideal either.


----------



## Bewusst (Oct 6, 2019)

A short ramus is still better than a long one with small intergonial distance.


----------



## Deleted member 1553 (Oct 6, 2019)

@streege wrap around jaw implant.


----------



## DarkHorizon (Oct 6, 2019)

sean o'pry just looks weird. David gandy and others look like proper masculine models.


----------



## Yungyphnx (Oct 6, 2019)

Gudru said:


> He'd be better looking with a longer ramus.
> 
> 
> "in my opinion it's a meme since we see gl and ugly people with long or short midfaces"
> It’s still an attractive trait, thus a good trait.


Yeah, but I mean that it's not really essential


DarkHorizon said:


> sean o'pry just looks weird. David gandy and others look like proper masculine models.


Well, masilinity is not really aesthetic characteristics


JuicyAnimeTitties said:


> Gigacope. He would luck subhuman with narrow ramus. It's not ideal length, his jaw isn't ideal either.


Well, his ramus is narrow


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 6, 2019)

Yungyphnx said:


> Yeah, but I mean that it's not really essential
> 
> Well, masilinity is not really aesthetic characteristics
> 
> Well, his ramus is narrow


Yeah it's not essential definitely a bonus though


----------



## Yungyphnx (Oct 6, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> universe brutally indifferent to one's tragedy or comedy.


Checked Joker yesterday yeah ?)0)


----------



## toolateforme (Oct 6, 2019)

Yungyphnx said:


> Checked Joker yesterday yeah ?)0)


watched it it like 3 days before, i didnt actually wrote that quote being conscious of joker but it looks like that


----------



## Yungyphnx (Oct 6, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> watched it it like 3 days before, i didnt actually wrote that quote being conscious of joker but it looks like that


Yeah, brutally looks like that)0)


----------



## toolateforme (Oct 6, 2019)

Yungyphnx said:


> Yeah, brutally looks like that)0)


it actually fucking looks like that, believe it or not i used that quote a lot since few months ago.


----------



## Yungyphnx (Oct 6, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Yeah it's not essential definitely a bonus though


Well, River in the game


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 6, 2019)

Most things that is aesthetic have some good function, like eyes, more bones protecting eyes better, maxila forward because of a better function in the respiratory system, wide mouth means a wide/normal palate, etc... so i dont think about ramus

One of the most aesthetic ramus/mandible is of Richard Ramirez




I think, if it's normal not high or short so will make you looks more defined from the front.


----------



## crosshold (Oct 6, 2019)

in what world does this constitute as a short ramus


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 6, 2019)

crosshold said:


> in what world does this constitute as a short ramus



Well in really is not short, but he is tilting his head up.


----------



## crosshold (Oct 6, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> Well in really is not short, but he is tilting his head up.


look where his zygo is, thats where ramus starts


----------



## Yungyphnx (Oct 6, 2019)

crosshold said:


> in what world does this constitute as a short ramus


Man, it's really high gonial, even this picture showing his head upturned and his jaw still looks very short


OwlGod said:


> Most things that is aesthetic have some good function, like eyes, more bones protecting eyes better, maxila forward because of a better function in the respiratory system, wide mouth means a wide/normal palate, etc... so i dont think about ramus
> 
> One of the most aesthetic ramus/mandible is of Richard Ramirez
> View attachment 129016
> ...


I love Cole Sprouse's and Leo DiCaprio's jaws, they are soft and smooth, but looks fuckin aesthetic, not super musculine


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 6, 2019)

Yungyphnx said:


> Man, it's really high gonial, even this picture showing his head upturned and his jaw still looks very short
> 
> I love Cole Sprouse's and Leo DiCaprio's jaws, they are soft and smooth, but looks fuckin aesthetic, not super musculine



I was thinking about this difference 






Vs






Looks how round the mandible of Richard is in comparison to Jordan Barrett.


----------



## Yungyphnx (Oct 6, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> I was thinking about this difference
> 
> View attachment 129030
> 
> ...


Idk, Jordan looks very bad, he isn't sexy, he is an alien looking, when I see Leo - je look's super sexy and Jordan looks terrible, sometimes ppl have too developed faces to look georgeous


OwlGod said:


> I was thinking about this difference
> 
> View attachment 129030
> 
> ...


Btw, maybe it's my own defence, check my jaw, chin and philtrum:


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 6, 2019)

Yungyphnx said:


> Idk, Jordan looks very bad, he isn't sexy, he is an alien looking, when I see Leo - je look's super sexy and Jordan looks terrible, sometimes ppl have too developed faces to look georgeous



I was thinking if the mandible of Richard is more masculine than the other well know models here.

Jordan is not bad looking, beautiful is beautiful and he is almost perfect by PSL standards, you can say that Jordan don't have appeal but PSL standards are the more accurate way to tell if a person is good looking or not...


Yungyphnx said:


> Btw, maybe it's my own defence, check my jaw, chin and philtrum:




Well your philtrum is really long, chin looks a bit recessed in some photos, but you dont look subhuman, your face overall seems avarage to me.


----------



## Yungyphnx (Oct 6, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> I was thinking if the mandible of Richard is more masculine than the other well know models here.
> 
> Jordan is not bad looking, beautiful is beautiful and he is almost perfect by PSL standards, you can say that Jordan don't have appeal but PSL standards are the more accurate way to tell if a person is good looking or not...
> 
> ...


It is not, PSL standards are shitty, it's shit about men point of view, when only women's point have some sense.

I'm avarage but it's really sounds shitty, it's subhuman for me. Philtrum makes me looks like degenerate, there could be no shit about my look except 20mm philtrum, I could look like slayer. I'm a model in my country, but it's impossible to be a model in USA for me as I'm looking shitty in the World Wide sense. In Ukraine it's ok when u have 17-20 mm philtrum and no jaw, shitty genetic it's our national tradition


Yungyphnx said:


> It is not, PSL standards are shitty, it's shit about men point of view, when only women's point have some sense.
> 
> I'm avarage but it's really sounds shitty, it's subhuman for me. Philtrum makes me looks like degenerate, there could be no shit about my look except 20mm philtrum, I could look like slayer. I'm a model in my country, but it's impossible to be a model in USA for me as I'm looking shitty in the World Wide sense. In Ukraine it's ok when u have 17-20 mm philtrum and no jaw, shitty genetic it's our national tradition


So I'm fucking appeal in my country (there are a lot of ppl with ugly jaws, chins and philtrum either of recessing or because of brutality) but I'm feeling shitty when I'm watching at guys like River Phoenix, young Leo or Chico, they are too good for me to bot feels bad


----------



## DianabolDownie (Oct 6, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> Most things that is aesthetic have some good function, like eyes, more bones protecting eyes better, maxila forward because of a better function in the respiratory system, wide mouth means a wide/normal palate, etc... so i dont think about ramus
> 
> One of the most aesthetic ramus/mandible is of Richard Ramirez
> View attachment 129016
> ...


Am I missing something? I thought a round mandible was bad...?


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 6, 2019)

DianabolDownie said:


> Am I missing something? I thought a round mandible was bad...?



The mandible of Richard Ramirez obviously mogs and looks more strong than Barrett.


----------

